# 'Sorcerous' Thousand Sons... need opinions!



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So at the moment my current (read: built, painted, listed, etc) 40k army is a Thousand Sons CSM list. However I run it to the theme and fluff of anti-mutation, anti-demonic presence that was prevalent in Ahriman and his faction, right before the Wolves hit Prospero and the shit hit the fan. Therefore, I have an army of Sorcerers, rubrics, and similar units that are distinctively _not_ Chaos'y, and I need some opinions of what else I can/should add to the legion.

Here's what I've got going for me so far.

*Arcannyx, Chosen of Ahriman and Archmage of the Shattered Sun Cabal*: Basically this is a fancy title for my Tzeentch-marked Sorcerer Lord. Currently in Terminator armor. The model has him with a fiery sword, good for a Force sword, a Burning Brand, both, or just cool effects. His other hand is empty and in a 'casting' position... any ranged weapon for him could be 'counts as' flames.

*Rubrics*: Do I need to explain these guys? I have 3 boxes of Rubrics painted and assembled. I may purchase a 4th box and add some Standards just to try out (they don't hurt if I'm not using them). Most of the time, I prefer to use Rubrics as my troops over marked CSM, mostly from a fluff standpoint. Plus I like durable AP3 gunlines.

*Archons, Retinue of the Arcannyx*: I have 6 h2h Terminators available. These were built from a box of Grey Knights, to give them a bit more of an ornate, regal and even arcane feel. Each one is modeled wielding a pair of NemForce Falchions, which to me is actually matched Lightning Claws. I need to upgrade one model to be a Champion, or create a 7th model as a Champion, and I haven't decided what he'll be armed with yet.

*Arcanite Reapers*: These are Noise Marines. Each model is a Dark Angels space marine from the ugprade sprue, fully robed. Originally created last codex, I have 3 5-man blocks of four sonic blasters and 1 blastmaster. I'm still waiting on the current codex to have an FAQ about the wording of whether these squads are legal now; the 'per 10' wording has caused alot of debate, here on the forums and in general.

*Zephyrs*:Also DA upgrade marines, these are the running pose, and each has a bp/ccw. They're actually raptors, and each one is riding on a whirwind of purple warp flame as their method of flight, instead of overly-tech jetpacks or mutated wings. I believe I have 11 of these guys, one of which is a Champion with power sword and... plasma pistol maybe.

*Battlemagi*: I have 6 Ahriman models that have been based up on 30mm bases. These guys are Obliterators for me... specifically they are powerful sorcerers that wield warp energy as both protective shielding and raw firepower that mimics weaponry.

*Exemplar-class Warmech*: A FW Decimator Daemon Engine built out of a Dreadknight. I upgraded the armor over the pilot, removed both arms and installed heavy cannons that could play the role of butcher cannons, and added some doodads and widgets to look like one of the Archons were piloting, and using it's psychic/sorcerous powers to animate the unit (accounting for the Daemon rules).

*Sphinx-class Warmech*: This is a Defiler with similar mods. I gutted the main cockpit and put an Archon inside as a driver, with similar psychic widgets and doodads.


Eventually I plan to add two Heldrakes. They're the most 'chaosy' thing the army will have, but you simply -cant- have an army of sorcerers and arcane knights without dragons flying overhead. Those will probably come around in Feb... and no, there will be only minor modding, no ideas of strapping pilots it or otherwise. I rather like the model, aside from needing a tail.



So what else can people suggest? I've considered bikes, but I'd need either decent mods for them, or just creative ideas for why I'm using it... as you can see I mix my magic and tech quite a bit. I'm also considering putting in Hellbrutes, but those will be old fashioned Dreadnought models instead of heavily mutated versions, as is because all Legions honored Ancient dreadnoughts.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You don't ask easy questions do ya, lol.

Having read through your counts as units and the fluff reasoning behind them it is pretty difficult to work out things for additional stuff to add to your army.

Knowing your driving force might help. What is it that make you choose a unit, rules or minis? 

At a first choice I would probably go for the bikes option, with some sort of disk of flames instead of a bike or some such.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I can share some of the ideas I was planning for my Thousand Sons when I have more time... In my fluff, my Sorceror Lord specializes in animating the anicient statues of Prospero to serve as guardians/protectors of the Thousand Sons...

-As the Maulerfiend looks rather too "Chaos-y" for my liking, I was going to use a Tomb Kings Warsphinx/Necrosphinx, instead, as a statue animated by arcane power to protect my Sorcer Lord.

-Instead of bikers, I was going to use TK Sepulchral Stalkers as yet more statues animated by the will of my Sorceror Lord.

-I know you already have close-combat terminators, but I used TK Ushabti as the personal guard of my Lord.

-Just a last thought: The Casket of Souls (without Skeletal friends) makes a great TSons objective....


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Sphinx-class Warmech: This is a Defiler with similar mods. I gutted the main cockpit and put an Archon inside as a driver, with similar psychic widgets and doodads.


Deneris is spot on the money with the Necrosphinx. I can attest that the model is spectacular for a Maulerfiend, or with a little conversion, a Forgefiend. Or, for that matter, a Defiler! (and I got both of these out of one set, using the Necrosphinx and Warsphinx bits)


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Deneris is spot on the money with the Necrosphinx. I can attest that the model is spectacular for a Maulerfiend, or with a little conversion, a Forgefiend. Or, for that matter, a Defiler! (and I got both of these out of one set, using the Necrosphinx and Warsphinx bits)


Damn nice work there, Mossy... All I would add is that you need to add _something_ to the defiler legs, like maybe TK shields, to have them fit with the torso a bit more...

And an additional idea for the original poster; Why not use TK banners to make banners for your TSons?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Since I already have a Defiler done, I don't really need to upgrade another one... bad enough what they did with the points, I'm not sure if I'd even be using a second one.

I have considered looking at the Warsphinx to use that, and building a Forgefiend out of it. to answer Vash's question, I tend to aim mostly for heavy firepower units which I can 'fluff' past any demonic issues. The Zephyrs (Raptors) and Terminators were added later to give my army a little bit more range, and when the codex changed and I lost access to small Noise Marine squads, I was glad to have them.

While I know Prospero was a very Egyptian themed world, I don't want to go too overly TK with them. Frankly, I'm not playing them that egyptian besides the stock Rubric looks... honestly alot of my army is based more on a gothic/arcane style, over Egyptian. But I will take some suggestions about TK bits and do some browsing there. I just need to think of new units to add.


----------

